# pics of today



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

Good day


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice man. What yall catch em on? What beach? Have any trouble keeping seaweed off the lines?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going, looks like ya'll had a good day.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Great*

Man y'all had a great day!!! Is the weed starting to slack off? Was that Matagorda?


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

That was at mcfaddin right by sea rim. They were caught on cut 
mullet. Nothing took the big baits. They were all right behind 
third gut. The weed was bad in the first gut. You could not just 
yak baits out. You had to bring the rod and everything with you on the yak
and drop baits. If your line touched close to shore you would weed 
out. About every fifteen to twenty minutes I would have to walk out and pick 
weed off the line where it entered the water. So not terribly easy 
but manageable.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Darn Weed*

I wish it would clear out a little before fall??? Makes it too much like work.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice fishing, those big surf fish make for a fun day.
It's not too much work if your kid is enjoying it, and you get a good fish like those as the pay off.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Yea*

You do have a point gonna go in a month or so regardless


----------

